# the new



## marlon (May 31, 2008)

What are some of the mistakes the seniors of kenpo see the juniors and relative new comers, make that could prevent them from eleveating thier skill, and teaching to an above good or even above very good status?

Seeking to grow and seeking honesty

respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jun 1, 2008)

Legalistic thinking. Meaning, "This technique for that attack scenario". Ultimately, training is skills development, and skills should be applicable accross a broad base of contexts.

D.


----------



## marlon (Jun 3, 2008)

perhaps my post is inappropriate for this forum.  my apologies if anyone was offended

respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## Doc (Jun 8, 2008)

marlon said:


> perhaps my post is inappropriate for this forum.  my apologies if anyone was offended
> 
> respectfully,
> Marlon



Naw no one is offended, just a tough question with many answers. Try this; Find a good teacher, (the hardest part) forget about the belts, and develop real progressive skills to last a lifetime.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jun 8, 2008)

Doc said:


> Naw no one is offended, just a tough question with many answers. Try this; Find a good teacher, (the hardest part) forget about the belts, and develop real progressive skills to last a lifetime.


 
Novel idea, skill-based focus. Hm.


----------



## marlon (Jun 8, 2008)

Doc said:


> Naw no one is offended, just a tough question with many answers. Try this; Find a good teacher, (the hardest part) forget about the belts, and develop real progressive skills to last a lifetime.


 

very true, a little tricksy of an answer, but very true.  I gave up on belts a long time ago, every grading since black belt has been for my students, because i am teaching i need a teacher even more than ever...my teacher teaches and tests, therefore i "advance inb rank".  Every time myteacher asks me what i want to learn next, i respond ,"what ever will make me better" so sometimes we spend hours discussing how to teach or concepts of  some "beginner level materail..this is more important than the next sewing session on my belt. 


What determines a good teacher would then be the next logical question, although, this may be an even more touchy question.

respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 16, 2008)

marlon said:


> What are some of the mistakes the seniors of kenpo see the juniors and relative new comers, make that could prevent them from eleveating thier skill, and teaching to an above good or even above very good status?
> 
> Seeking to grow and seeking honesty
> 
> ...



Pay more attention to BASICS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Too many learn the sequences and think that is all there is to it.  Sad but true.

Proper execution of Basics are the key as well as researching different scenarios which are just pathways to knowledge & skills.

:boing2:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 16, 2008)

marlon said:


> What determines a good teacher?



Someone who _*UNDERSTANDS*_ something about Kenpo !
:asian:


----------



## Doc (Jun 16, 2008)

Goldendragon7 said:


> Pay more attention to BASICS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Too many learn the sequences and think that is all there is to it.  Sad but true.
> 
> ...



See, that's why "Big D" is ma Dog!


----------



## marlon (Jun 17, 2008)

Goldendragon7 said:


> Pay more attention to BASICS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Too many learn the sequences and think that is all there is to it. Sad but true.
> 
> ...


 

it is true the basics are the big secret technique of martial arts.  the more i teach the more i recognize that nothing means anything without the basics.  Simple blocking motions with incorrect mechanics ends up being useless and the speed mongers and the new students who want the next technique morethan they want to learn to make it work are the worst.  I guess it is my job to get them excited about the boring parts of kempo such as basics if i want to be worth anything as a teacher.
would you care to list off the basics and perhaps the usually mistakes you see?
could you explain further your statement about different pathways,please?

Respectfully,
Marlon


----------

